# 5mg folic acid



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Any ideas how I can get this in the UK. I asked my GP but they wouldn't prescribe it as they felt the lower dose is fine


I know I could just take lots of the smaller dose ones but I'm a bit forgetful!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i got mine because we paid for level 1 immunes (expensive!) through my clinic and the consultant prescribed it. can you ask your gp to test for  whatever it is that would cause you to need it? failing that you'd have to pay for a private test to get a presription i think.  to take 5mg worth of 400microgram tablets would be a lot of tablets!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

12 and a half 400microgram tablets would be your 5mg.. http://www.sciencelearn.org.nz/Contexts/Food-Function-and-Structure/Sci-Media/Images/The-relationship-between-a-gram-milligram-and-microgram

/links


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks goldbunny

My GP won't do any tests for me cos of pct issues and cos I have had advice from abroad!

When will they realise I get my advice from abroad cos they won't help me! 

Lol


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

DD
Holland and Barrett sell .800mcg tabs so you don't need as many to make up 5mg.
Daisy


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Is the upper dose of folic acid good?  Sorry to be thick.    My GP is hopeless too, groan.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it's better for old people   as it reduces risks of defects and miscarriage. My doc wouldn't prescribe it!


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah, that's what I thought.  I've just read lots of people getting it but wasn't sure what for.  My GP wouldn't do it either, getting my GP to do anything is almost a modern day miracle.  If only I had a proper good crack habit then I'd get some support.  I know, naughty me, slagging the GP.    I will email my clinic and see if they can do it for me.


----------



## southsider1970 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Royal college of obstretricians and gynaecologists guidelines are for high dose folic acid (5mg)if your BMI is >30 whilst trying to conceive and in early pregnancy . If you meet those criteria may be worth mentioning it to your GP as that's harder to argue with! 

Good luck

SS x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Interesting, is that BMI more than 30?  I could never get that at school.  Thanks for the tip Southsider!  xx


----------



## girl nextdoor (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi there,
Did you tell your GP that you're planning IVF? I just phoned the receptionist at the doctors and said I had been advised to take it in prep for IVF and they passed a message to the doctor who wrote me a prescription...might be worth a try, good luck! X


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey

Why do you want a dose so high, were you told to take it? If so you can your gp with the reason why you need to take it and tell them you cant get it in the shops.

If you have no reason to take it then don't, the normal 400ug is sufficient to take daily

I was told to start taking it due to me starting to take steroids, and I need to take 1 month prior to treatment. Other than that I was on the standard 400uh for the last year,,

xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Girl nextdoor

I told my doc it was for IVF but she said no. She is a bit anti IVF abroad!


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Diesy
Yes it means greater then 30


----------



## girl nextdoor (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah I suspect my GP would be too so I just kept it vague regarding where I would be cycling and luckily the receptionist didn't ask any questions. Apparently you can get the 5mg from the US Amazon site...xx


----------



## Louella97 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm on 5mg folic acid prescribed by my GP ant the request of my gynaecologist, just a warning
It constipated me something rotten and I now only take it twice weekly with Conception folic acid on other days as my it made my Folate level really high.
So beware!!!


LouXxx


----------



## Mangwana (Sep 13, 2013)

I am on 5 mg folic acid and iron and adcal, my Gp prescribed it. I am 44 and heavy. I have been on it for 4 months now and so far gave had no obvious side effects I can recall. Last year I was on it for 4 months.


----------

